
Competing with free: Why Quibi failed to read the room - exanimo_sai
https://4thquadrant.io/articles/transformations/concept-competing-with-free-why-quibi-failed-to-read-the-room/
======
Barrin92
I think it's a good analysis but honestly I just have to wonder who
intuitively thought this was a good idea. Chopping up high quality content
into small clips, having to watch them on a tiny phone screen and the only new
feature is how you flip the phone? It already just _sounds_ awful.

~~~
exanimo_sai
Agreed, its baffling, and I guess the latest results on their coversion rate
(8% of those who participated in free trial) reflects exactly how little
traction the idea actually found.

([https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/8/21318060/quibi-
subscriber-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/8/21318060/quibi-subscriber-
count-free-trial-paying-users-conversion-
rate?scrolla=5eb6d68b7fedc32c19ef33b4))

------
seven4
_“We’re competing against free,” Jeffrey Katzenberg says referring to the
likes of youtube and social media platforms like TikTok. “We have to offer
something that is meaningfully, measurably, quantifiably, creatively
different. They don’t know how to do what we do, with all due respect,…”_

This is what always strikes me...the knowledge that you are competing against
a "new" category of entertainment but the hubris to dismiss it in one fell
swoop...why wouldn't you ask "why did this cattegory crop up"; "is there
something new going on here that they do better than us?"

------
60secz
UGC: user-generated content

